# Insulating flat roof from inside ceiling



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello I am currently renovating the second floor of a house. I tore out some walls and have noticed that there is old blown in cellulose. It is very sparse and needs to be improved upon drastically.

I was thinking of blowing in some pink. The joists are 9" deep and this would give me an Rvalue of 32. Not great but much better then what is there. I don't want to have to tear out the ceiling. I am going to blow it in through the existing gaps and cut some new ones.

Any opinions appreciated. Including pics.
Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What type of flat roof? 

Don't blow it full. The roof system should breathe. 

How about a picture of the exterior.


----------



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

Should I use batts instead? If I blow it it will be difficult to leave gaps. I had the roof done this summer it is a 3 layer membrane system.
thanks


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I am starting to believe the cellulose is a much better choice. It does settle but even an inch of it seems to insulate better than 3 1/2 inches of fiberglass.


----------

